# Ok. I won't make it to 4am, but Closing Ceremony, anyone?



## numptynoelle (21 August 2016)

I think it's best to be upfront about this. I won't see it out. 

But, I'm hoping our gallant and (un)official Olympic correspondent Teapot is about to carry on her sterling work? :biggrin3:

Anyone else watching?


----------



## Honey08 (21 August 2016)

I tuned in, it said 11.30, but it's just been wittering and I'm dozing off already so am giving up!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Looks like it's getting underway now! 

Shiny! :smile3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

I'll try but slightly concerned about what they're going to fill it with for four hours!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Me too! That why I was hoping you were about :tongue3:


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

I'm here, but not sure for long. I've missed loads of the live action over the last two weeks as normally need to be up about 5am each day, but can have bit of a lie in tomorrow.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Shall do my best - think I've watched a bit too much sport over the past two weeks.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Here we have the budget children's choir...


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

I think that's in Closing Ceremony bingo - must have children's choir.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

"fruit-based headwear" :biggrin3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

How many of the GB team are still in Rio? It's going to be a tiny team showing given how many are home.

*giant Brazilian flag*


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Also for bingo - giant Brazilian flag


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

BBC commentary plugging gaps


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)




----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

I was wondering that! Suppose most of the athletics team are still there? Andy Murray has finished another tournament since he won his medal...(he lost the Cincinnati final, if anyone's counting :frown3


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Bloody hell, you knocked that one up quick :tongue3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

There's this thing called google :wink3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

I'm adding 'how many times are we reminded that we beat China'.

Sad for Murray


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			There's this thing called google :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

Shush, don't give away your secrets! :biggrin3:


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I'm adding 'how many times are we reminded that we beat China'.
		
Click to expand...

Let's pop that one over K-Middy - I don't think she's there, and it's a good position for bingo :tongue3:


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

For some reason, I can remember the Beijing closing ceremony clear as any thing with the red London bus, Leona Lewis and David Beckham! I wish I could make this ceremony through to the Tokyo handover. So far, I have been more engaged with H&H forum as nothing's caught my eye so far on the Rio closing ceremony...


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Let's pop that one over K-Middy - I don't think she's there, and it's a good position for bingo :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Good plan


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Spilletta said:



			For some reason, I can remember the Beijing closing ceremony clear as any thing with the red London bus, Leona Lewis and David Beckham! I wish I could make this ceremony through to the Tokyo handover. So far, I have been more engaged with H&H forum as nothing's caught my eye so far on the Rio closing ceremony...
		
Click to expand...

You mean this fine moment six minutes in, where GB collectively started the resignation that it was going to be crap for four years? https://youtu.be/QprSn_D31U0

OMG the music brings back so many memories and Chris Hoy on a bike!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Bless, Hazel is filling the gaps SO hard!


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Are we really wearing flashing shoes?! Oh Stella, Stella Stella Stella...


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Oh god, that Beijing video - the point where where we all went, "oh balls, what have we done"  - at least it happened that way round, rather than us being all chipper and it all being an ultimate poo show :tongue3:


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

I had flashing shoes when I was a kid #supercool


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Wee bit of drizzle in Rio...

ETS: Or is that part of the show with the teeny tiny umbrellas? I'm confused! Surely that makes it slippy for the dancers..(yes, I've turned into my mother)


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Hahaha wearing poncho thingys - are we in Britain?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Poncho + light up shoes = September issue of Vogue. 

Or...maybe not.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

We've almost got bingo down the left hand side....


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			You mean this fine moment six minutes in, where GB collectively started the resignation that it was going to be crap for four years? https://youtu.be/QprSn_D31U0

OMG the music brings back so many memories and Chris Hoy on a bike!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, don't know where the last eight years have gone! I haven't done very well paying attention to current closing ceremony as that 2008 blast from the past completely distracted me.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Or....if we have Giselle mentioned, we'll get a diagonal :wink3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Fairly sure Hazel that if it's the depths of winter, they'll be feeling Spring like, not Autumnal...


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Yeah, didn't quite think that one through, did she...

Wonder what will appear for the Tokyo handover, I'm looking forward to it (have friends out there, hoping I can score some floorspace for 2020!)


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Tokyo would be a good one to go to, it won't have any of the Rio issues I don't think. 

Can we add 'Tokyo handover' as another one?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Let's put it over "Country you've never heard of". 

We did the Opening Ceremony, we know the countries (sort of).


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

I so need to sleep - why am I still watching...?! Although commentator just said "something's happening, stand by your beds!"


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Spilletta said:



			I so need to sleep - why am I still watching...?! Although commentator just said "something's happening, stand by your beds!"
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, something is happened - there's a woman in lime green warbling on stage :tongue3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

One final late night for - not got a job yet so may as we enjoy it! I remember wondering what I'd be doing in four years when watching London's closing ceremony...


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

People dancing


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

It's like the opening of the lion king.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Blue.


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

Have to say, I really liked that dance celebrating 20-odd thousand year-old cave paintings - pretty cool


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Lacy.

(Or is it lacey? I think lacy)


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Ooo pretty. I need one of those dresses. Go down well in interviews I think?


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			One final late night for - not got a job yet so may as we enjoy it! I remember wondering what I'd be doing in four years when watching London's closing ceremony...
		
Click to expand...

Time goes so fast - hope we're here watching closing ceremony in four years' time!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Ooo pretty. I need one of those dresses. Go down well in interviews I think?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you twirl in it :wink3:


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Someone is going to do themselves a mischief by dancing about in the rain.... <nods sagely>


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Only if you twirl in it :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

At start or end of interview? Or get up half way through, twirl, sit back down and answer the next question?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			At start or end of interview? Or get up half way through, twirl, sit back down and answer the next question?
		
Click to expand...

Halfway through an answer I think.

"My greatest weakness? My affection for..... <twirly twirl> THE. DANCE. <twirly twirl> <sit back down again>"


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Men in tight trousers...


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Halfway through an answer I think.

"My greatest weakness? My affection for..... <twirly twirl> THE. DANCE. <twirly twirl> <sit back down again>"
		
Click to expand...

Ahahaha, so tempting. 

Oh now I want that dress. Damnit.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

...or Scottish people in Alicante in August. Same colour, anyway.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

I'm trying to work out what sports I didn't watch...


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I'm trying to work out what sports I didn't watch...
		
Click to expand...

Greco-roman wrestling? I definitely didn't see any of that!


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

Wonder if Mo Farah will move to the marathon at some stage...? Hope so!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Seb's got a nice suit on.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Greco-roman wrestling? I definitely didn't see any of that!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, I'm slightly concerned that I watched every other sport though... even braved five minutes of the baton twirling stuff.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

I wondered if we would see Seb present a medal


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

That has to be pretty damn special, getting your medal during the closing ceremony!


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Maybe they should all be made to wait until the final day? 'No one's going home yet'. Haha.


----------



## Spilletta (22 August 2016)

I have to say good night (morning) you lovely people. Sure you can make it to the end, unlike me. Enjoy


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Giant foam hands


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Oh god is this the Brazilian Paul McCartney?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

The brown suit is an _interesting_ stylistic choice...Yes, yes I fear it is the Brazilian Macca.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

I need one of those hands. Be great for RDA teaching, no really. Maybe they'd all stop if I had one of those to use.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Or if you were furiously twirling in your lace dress :tongue3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

That hat. No sir, no no.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Children's choir number two.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Bloody hell. More children singing.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Children's choir number two.
		
Click to expand...




numptynoelle said:



			Bloody hell. More children singing.
		
Click to expand...

One of us went for the more diplomatic answer there...


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Their marching is err... a bit Nazi like isn't it?


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Flag waving time. Not as good as Boris' moment of glory


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Their marching is err... a bit Nazi like isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

It was a bit stompy!

Now we have enthusiastic (and erratic) flag waving.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Want one of those!!


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Oh now that is cool!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Toyko looks like a Bond film!


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

They stole our 'sports in the city' thing


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Yes, yes it is a Bond film


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

...with an italian plumber.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Hahaha, love it.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Ooooh, floaty things.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

It's all gone a bit Daft Punk


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Shows you what money does doesn't it?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Oh yes, it's going to be a very different Games!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Tiniest of subtle digs there by the presenters?


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

*starts planning a 2020 holiday*


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			Tiniest of subtle digs there by the presenters?
		
Click to expand...

The BBC dig? Whatever next *is shocked*


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

teapot said:



			The BBC dig? Whatever next *is shocked*
		
Click to expand...

:biggrin3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

He's quite animated in his speech but it's not a Seb special

https://youtu.be/4UxbvJwxsZs

(I have those words written down so when I finally get round to framing my Olympic stuff, they'll be on the wall too)


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

I know the speeches are supposed to be inspiring, but...I've finished my crisps and I'm a little bit bored now.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Come on...must be nearly finished now?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Oooooh, do we have bingo? Horizontal line, second from bottom?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

And Bingo - vertical, far right. :wink3:

These speeches better finish quickly, I need some sleep soon!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Oooh. 

Pom poms.

(or Fraggles)


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Now _there's_ an interview outfit, shall I go as a bush?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Some of them look more like cauliflower, or broccoli (or Fraggles)

All strong interview choices.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

It's a Wagamamas dish in human form


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

That flame doesn't look like it's going out...


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Erm, honey, probs not the best idea to be holding a microphone in that deluge...


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Oh bye bye flame.

'So what were you in the Rio closing ceremony?' Oh I was a dancing broccoli... It was that or a lime green bush.


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Hello waltzing broccoli... and fireworks!

The tree is pretty cool.


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Are they chickens or what? The ones in white?


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

Maybe the noodle part of the Wagamama's dish? :tongue3:

I'm going before I fall asleep on the laptop (not a good look) - did better than I thought I would! 

Bye Rio, you've done you. We'll meet again for the Paras!


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Haha, oh it's moving now. 

This can't go on for another hour surely?


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

Oh a heart firework


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

and it's all over, they're back in the studio.

Bye Rio!


----------



## numptynoelle (22 August 2016)

You are kidding me....I was so close! :eek3:


----------



## teapot (22 August 2016)

numptynoelle said:



			You are kidding me....I was so close! :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Yup, went back to Balders about 0245 ish


----------

